# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  رای به پیگیری خبرگزاری فارس برای اصلاح قانون ترمیم معدل

## mohammad_kh199

*سلام به همه 

خواهشا چند دقیقه وقتتون رو بدین و برین این پیگیری خبرگزاری فارس رو امضا کنید تا به نتیجه برسه
اینکه ترمیم یکباره تنش و اضطراب همه رو برده بالا و کسایی که قبلا یبار داشتن قبل این مصوبه حالا ناعادلانه دارن ازش جا میمونن و عملا هیچ راهی برای جبران ندارن خواهشا یکم وقت بزارین و اینو امضا کنین ممنون

https://www.farsnews.ir/my/c/170480
*

----------


## Fallible One

> *سلام به همه 
> 
> خواهشا چند دقیقه وقتتون رو بدین و برین این پیگیری خبرگزاری فارس رو امضا کنید تا به نتیجه برسه
> اینکه ترمیم یکباره تنش و اضطراب همه رو برده بالا و کسایی که قبلا یبار داشتن قبل این مصوبه حالا ناعادلانه دارن ازش جا میمونن و عملا هیچ راهی برای جبران ندارن خواهشا یکم وقت بزارین و اینو امضا کنین ممنون
> 
> https://www.farsnews.ir/my/c/170480
> *


جز این که جرأت باز کردن دامنه های .ir رو ندارم، بعید هم می‌دونم تاثیری داشته باشه... بنظرم معدود جاهایی که می‌شه بهش امیدوار بود و باید باهاش کانتکت کرد سبطیه. پ.خ من اومد برات؟

----------


## Mohammad_kh066

۱۸ آبان و هنوز اصلاحات زیباست . . .  بگیرید بخونید چیزی ک اینا میگن و سبطی و اون بچه سال شر و وری بیش نیست

----------

